# noch zwei und eine dreiviertel Stunde



## gvergara

Hola de nuevo:

No logro comprender a cuánto tiempo se refiere el narrador. Contexto: El narrador está entrando en desesperación porque tiene tiempo que matar. Ha inventado muchas actividades, pero ahora ya no sabe qué más hacer para pasar el tiempo. _Stunde _aparece en singular.
_
..., und nach der anschließenden Übertragung meiner vorläufigen Reparaturzettelbuchführung in das gekaufte Heft inklusive dem zusätzlichen Verbuchen für ebendieses Heft [...] war ich fix und fertig mit allem, gab es absolut nichts mehr zu tun, nicht einmal mehr vorgeschobene Ersatzhandlungen zu verrichten, dabei waren es noch* zwei und eine dreiviertel Stunde* bis zur Abfahrt nach Köln,..._
*De "Magical Mystery" de Sven Regener*

Gracias de antemano,

Gonzalo


----------



## susanainboqueixon

... aún quedaron dos horas y 45 minutos (tres cuartos) hasta la salida del tren a Colonia...

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## Tonerl

*zwei und eine dreiviertel Stunde
zweidreiviertel Stunden*
dos y tres cuartos de hora 

Saludos


----------



## gvergara

Tonerl said:


> *zwei und eine dreiviertel Stunde
> zweidreiviertel Stunden*
> dos y tres cuartos de hora
> 
> Saludos


Gracias a ambos. 
¿También se puede decir de esta manera entonces? *zweidreiviertel Stunden*


----------



## Tonerl

gvergara said:


> ¿También se puede decir de esta manera entonces? *zweidreiviertel Stunden*



*Sí !*

zwei und eine dreiviertel Stunde
zweidreiviertel Stunden 
*165 Minuten*

Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

Tonerl said:


> *Sí !*
> 
> zwei und eine dreiviertel Stunde
> zweidreiviertel Stunden
> *165 Minuten*
> 
> Saludos



*¡No!*

Al menos en el lenguaje hablado hay que tener cuidado.
Si digo que hoy he trabajado _zweidreiviertelstunden _puede significar dos cosas:
1) he trabajado dos horas y tres cuartos
2) he trabajado dos veces tres cuartos de hora, en total una hora y media (las clases suelen ser de tres cuartos de hora)

Ver este enlace: https://www.uni-potsdam.de/fileadmin01/projects/dspdg/Publikationen/WieseWiese1998.pdf
*„Zwei Dreiviertelstunden sind kürzer als zwei drei Viertel Stunden.“*


----------



## kunvla

... aún quedaban dos horas y tres cuartos hasta la salida del tren a Colonia, ...

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> *„Zwei **Dreiviertelstunden* sind kürzer als* zwei drei Viertel Stunden.“*



Aufgrund dieser *"Schreibweise"* ist deine Vermutung richtig, aber nach eingehender Recherche habe ich Fogendes herausgefunden:
*zwei drei Viertel Stunden* (zwei plus drei Viertel Stunden =2+¾) sind 165 min 
*zwei und eine dreiviertel Stunde* sind ebenfalls 165 min

Die Logik liegt hiermit auf der Hand:
Zwei "*Dreiviertelstunden*" *(zweimal eine Dreiviertelstunde)* sind NATÜRLICH kürzer als *"zwei und eine Dreiviertelstunde"*, also könnten im Endeffekt - mMn nach - beide (von mir oben erwähnten) Zeitangaben für gvergaras Kontext verwendet werden.

Womit wieder einmal bewiesen wird, wie schwierig die deutsche Sprache tatsächlich sein kann, respektive ist !


----------

